# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Vitaly Klichko, best boxer every!

## laguy824

Anyone has a problem with that? :-)

----------


## DanB

Lmfao I don't know what is funnier your claim or your spelling

----------


## blksavage

hes not even in the top ten best heavy weights

----------


## Times Roman

disagree. does have some skill. and he's real big with a stiff jab, with some decent endurance for his weight.

he fails in the pound for pound category. I could easily list a dozen other boxers better than he lb. for lb.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmfao I don't know what is funnier your claim or your spelling


This

----------


## Renesis

Nice trolling.

----------


## keep fightin

are you saying that he would dominate the recognized greatest top 10 heavy weights the world has ever produced? wow! that is bold ..

----------


## DanB

> are you saying that he would dominate the recognized greatest top 10 heavy weights the world has ever produced? wow! that is bold ..


he wouldnt even spar with them lol, heavyweight division is dead, just look at their conditioning its piss poor, that says it all for me

welterweight to super-middle is where its at for last 5 and next 5 years

----------


## yannick35

Is that a joke because from what i saw this guy can hardly throw a punch, terrible, are you is son, or relative?

----------


## DanB

> Is that a joke because from what i saw this guy can hardly throw a punch, terrible, are you is son, or relative?


If you want to have a good laugh then look at Tyson fury fights he reckons he future world champ and unfortunately he will get a shot in future, damn I might bulk to 220 and turn pro looking at his fights if he gets a shot

----------


## musclelover

Yeah all the comments are right!

The heavyweight division is really lacking exciting well rounded fighters. 

The jab jab grab klitschkos really lack the entertainment value and every single fight they have had is the same.

I did laugh at the tyson fury bit beacuse i watched an interview where hes does some benching and he struggles on 40Kgs and hes a heavyweight!

In a way i think its great that the UFC and K1 are around so fight fans can see well rounded good matched up heavyweights!

----------


## rvca

> Lmfao I don't know what is funnier your claim or your spelling


Lmfao

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Ever since MMA got big and Mike Tyson chomped Holyfields ear, boxing has faded away.

----------


## Times Roman

> are you saying that he would dominate the recognized greatest top 10 heavy weights the world has ever produced? wow! that is bold ..


hmmmm.... not sure. he's probably one of the biggest "champs" ever. plus he's got great bone structure and fairly lean. his lungs support his size, so therefore fairly decent endurance, something most heavy weights lack. and he's got one of the longest jabs out there. he is adept at keeping his opponents at arms length.

really not sure if any recent champs couuld take him. certainly not tyson, or hollyfield, or the tall canadian with the braided hair that was the champ right before him (what's his name?). Pretty sure he would have been too big for Holmes, since Holmes was touted for the same things that Klitcho has, but Holmes is the smaller man, which nullifies those "advantages" like his long jab. Not going there with Ali, since his game plan with bigger guys is the rope a dope, which as we all know now is a slow motion form of suicide. Obviously not tyrell biggs.....

.....so my question to you, or anyone, is even though Klitchko does seem to lack the skill and entertainment value we crave from a top heavy weight, my question is, WHO DO YOU THINK COULD TAKE HIM?

----------


## Renesis

Anyone you named lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

i remember a good fight between klitch and lennox right before len retired...nice and bloody if memory serves

i didnt know vitaly still boxed...gotta be pretty old

----------


## Times Roman

> i remember a good fight between klitch and lennox right before len retired...nice and bloody if memory serves
> 
> i didnt know vitaly still boxed...gotta be pretty old


there for awhile, "they" were saying that lennox, being the big man, was probably one of the better heavy weights of all times (funny how they always seem to have short term memory issues). 

I'm not saying Klitchko is a great fighter. I'm not. I don't think he has the skill set to be put in that class. But I am saying, due to sheer genetics, that very few of the past heavy weigghts would have been able to beat him.

----------


## zaggahamma

> there for awhile, "they" were saying that lennox, being the big man, was probably one of the better heavy weights of all times (funny how they always seem to have short term memory issues). 
> 
> I'm not saying Klitchko is a great fighter. I'm not. I don't think he has the skill set to be put in that class. But I am saying, due to sheer genetics, that very few of the past heavy weights would have been able to beat him.


lennox didnt reign long enough imo /have enough title defenses to be considered with the likes of ali, frazier, foreman....although definitely enough to argue with the op challenge....the fight i mentioned in the post just before was a good example ...didnt lennox get that one by decision? i loved how lennox made short work of tyson after having his hypothetical children threatened by the pigeon boy himself...
saw the tyson /douglas bout the other night i had taped from espn classic or something...boy tyson got beat up...forgot he dropped douglas the previous round and douglas barely got up b4 the count....good fight

----------


## Times Roman

> lennox didnt reign long enough imo /have enough title defenses to be considered with the likes of ali, frazier, foreman....although definitely enough to argue with the op challenge....the fight i mentioned in the post just before was a good example ...didnt lennox get that one by decision? i loved how lennox made short work of tyson after having his hypothetical children threatened by the pigeon boy himself...
> saw the tyson /douglas bout the other night i had taped from espn classic or something...boy tyson got beat up...forgot he dropped douglas the previous round and douglas barely got up b4 the count....good fight


when lennox and klitchko faught, didn't lennox win due to some technicality? klitchko was cut or something like that and it went to the judges? I can't rememberd. but i do seem to remember that as the ffight was progressing, lennox was really starting to lose. the technicality was a "windfall" for lennox, and then lennox retired shortly after, assume due to him seeing the writing on the wall (spells rematch)

holmes was a good fighter, so long as his opponent was smaller than him. bigger fighters always was a problem for holmes, which is why I doubt he could have taken klitchko.

tyson was a knock out artist, until people realized you could frustrate him easily by the clinch. and klitchko was just too big for tyson, with a 6" height advantage and who knows how much of a reach advantage.

i think ali in his prime (casious clay) was one of the best all time heavy weights. but not sure how well he could have handled a much bigger man. his solution when he was no longer in his prime was to cover up and take the asss whooping until the bigger man (foreman) got too tired, and then start fighting after the fight was almost over in rounds. Klitchko is bigger than foreman, and very intelligent. not so sure he would allow himself to make the same mistake foreman did. if klitchko refuses to tire himself out, and ali only wants to do the rope a dope until klitchko tires, then this would make for an extremely boring fight. 

smoking joe would have been a real interesting fight. joe takes no prisoners and knows how to apply pressure. if klitchko keeps him at arms length, klitchko wins. Smoking Joe MUST keep the fight on the inside. Don't know if he can do that.

Ernie Shavers is a HARD hitting mutha. Has the ability to knock out Klitchko if Klitchko doesn't keep his guard up. But his overall skills kept him from championship gold and therefore i give advantage to Klitchko.


I think it's time a new "Super Heavy Weight" division is created. I see nothing but bigger and bigger fighters in the future. No sense a 200lb bloke goes up against a 250lb bloke with a 6" height differential

----------


## zaggahamma

Think your right about the Lewis fight but it WAS a good en

I never thought Holmes was any good and tyson never beat ANYBODY...don't understand y that is debated by anyone that knows boxing

Liston was a big boy wasn't he...foreman was 225/230...Ali beat em both...I think Ali was best all time

----------


## Tor Eckman

Check out the documentary "Klitschko" it was resently on HBO.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Check out the documentary "Klitschko" it was resently on HBO.


i saw that that was on during a hotel stay but didnt get to watch....good, huh?

----------


## Tor Eckman

Very good doc. Wish more boxers would do documentaries.

----------


## 951thompson

> when lennox and klitchko faught, didn't lennox win due to some technicality? klitchko was cut or something like that and it went to the judges? I can't rememberd. but i do seem to remember that as the ffight was progressing, lennox was really starting to lose. the technicality was a "windfall" for lennox, and then lennox retired shortly after, assume due to him seeing the writing on the wall (spells rematch)
> 
> holmes was a good fighter, so long as his opponent was smaller than him. bigger fighters always was a problem for holmes, which is why I doubt he could have taken klitchko.
> 
> tyson was a knock out artist, until people realized you could frustrate him easily by the clinch. and klitchko was just too big for tyson, with a 6" height advantage and who knows how much of a reach advantage.
> 
> i think ali in his prime (casious clay) was one of the best all time heavy weights. but not sure how well he could have handled a much bigger man. his solution when he was no longer in his prime was to cover up and take the asss whooping until the bigger man (foreman) got too tired, and then start fighting after the fight was almost over in rounds. Klitchko is bigger than foreman, and very intelligent. not so sure he would allow himself to make the same mistake foreman did. if klitchko refuses to tire himself out, and ali only wants to do the rope a dope until klitchko tires, then this would make for an extremely boring fight.
> 
> smoking joe would have been a real interesting fight. joe takes no prisoners and knows how to apply pressure. if klitchko keeps him at arms length, klitchko wins. Smoking Joe MUST keep the fight on the inside. Don't know if he can do that.
> ...


Good post

However I think Lennox was on his was to beating vitali imo did you see the state of klitchkos face? Wowza If that fight had of continued lewis would of stopped him he was slowly breaking him down. Plus lewis was old as hell at that stage of his career, if it was prime lewis in there it wouldn't of been a contest imo was a good fight tho (war) 
I agree with what your saying tho, there size make them a formidable force. I think prime holifield beats them both, maybe prime big foremon. I think skill wise there not top 20 I don't like to judge them on there size because in the 70's heavyweights where 15 stone 80's 16 stone 90's 17 stone 00's 18 stone teens 20 stone the weight is going up with evolution. So I like to judge them on there skill and for me there not on the level of the golden heavyweights of the 70's or of Holmes,holifield and lewis

----------


## zaggahamma

> Good post
> 
> However I think Lennox was on his was to beating vitali imo did you see the state of klitchkos face? Wowza If that fight had of continued lewis would of stopped him he was slowly breaking him down. Plus lewis was old as hell at that stage of his career, if it was prime lewis in there it wouldn't of been a contest imo was a good fight tho (war) 
> I agree with what your saying tho, there size make them a formidable force. I think prime holifield beats them both, maybe prime big foremon. I think skill wise there not top 20 I don't like to judge them on there size because in the 70's heavyweights where 15 stone 80's 16 stone 90's 17 stone 00's 18 stone teens 20 stone the weight is going up with evolution. So I like to judge them on there skill and for me there not on the level of the golden heavyweights of the 70's or of Holmes,holifield and lewis


i remember differently i thought klitchko had the edge and time/blood saved lennox...i loved the fight....i'll have to review it...also disagree with my boy evander being able to beat those large men...he wasnt that fast to be able to counter there straight forward strength....i did enjoy watching evander prove how much a pus$y tyson was as well as lennox did oh yeh and his very first as$ whoopin by buster

----------


## 951thompson

> i remember differently i thought klitchko had the edge and time/blood saved lennox...i loved the fight....i'll have to review it...also disagree with my boy evander being able to beat those large men...he wasnt that fast to be able to counter there straight forward strength....i did enjoy watching evander prove how much a pus$y tyson was as well as lennox did oh yeh and his very first as$ whoopin by buster


If you watch the fight again watch out for a massive uppercut from lewis that lifts vitali off his feet in the fourth round, after that shot not much was coming back from vitali, lewis was busting him up in the round the fight got stopped. 

Evander was a very good inside fighter, this style we know gives wlad fits, hence him been KO'd more then a few times by inside fighters with half the skill of evander. I believe prime holifield gives vitali nightmares also, you know your not knocking out evander he had a chin made of iron, he could walk though anything to get on the inside, he was one tough mofo's, second best of his generation behind lewis.both lewis and evander beat the klitschko brothers imo

----------


## zaggahamma

its definitely been a while and i loved the fight so im going to watch it again

----------


## 951thompson

> its definitely been a while and i loved the fight so im going to watch it again


Yeah was a really good fight, probably the last truly competitive heavyweight championship fight. The heavyweight division is really poor at the moment The only interesting fight at heavyweight is if the brothers get it on together and have a trilogy lol but we know that's not happening. All of there opposition seem to be fat and out of shape with sub par skill and at a size disadvantage (beside David Hayes but he,s really a cruiserweight) the only guy out there I hold alittle hope for is David price.

Why is there no Americans coming though? All the decent heavys seem to be coming from the eastern block.

----------


## P.Money

He lost to Lewis, who was a pretty lazy fighter if you ask me. He's an extremely good fighter, but not undefeated.

----------


## zaggahamma

i agree lennox didnt have a big heart or a worker bee type he was just blessed with being a freak and put a few good punches together neither him or the title of this thread imo were near the best i'd have to give ali the edge as he fought everybody in the day

----------


## Times Roman

Wait! wasn't the other thread saying that Floyd Mayweather Jr. was the best boxer ever?

Now Im confused?

----------


## zaggahamma

its too diff threads and two diff ppl's opinions

i think this one is heavyweight and the mayweather is any weight or "pound for pound"

but pretty boy is undefeated and definitely has to be considered 

i regrettably missed a lot of middle weight/lighter weight fights throughout the years

----------


## Times Roman

> its too diff threads and two diff ppl's opinions
> 
> i think this one is heavyweight and the mayweather is any weight or "pound for pound"
> 
> but pretty boy is undefeated and definitely has to be considered 
> 
> i regrettably missed a lot of middle weight/lighter weight fights throughout the years


sorry. I was just joking around............

----------


## Pale1

Times Roman has nailed the correct.

----------


## awol

lol ridiculous claim...

----------


## Estoy

Best boxer? Never.
Best heayvweight boxer? Never.
Top 10 best heayvweight boxer of all time? Never.

Best heavyweight boxer of this time? No, his brother Wladimir is way better.

----------


## zaggahamma

nice bump

muhammad ali

float like a butterfly sting like a bee lemme dot that the eye of that ugly sonny

----------


## Estoy

> nice bump
> 
> muhammad ali
> 
> float like a butterfly sting like a bee lemme dot that the eye of that ugly sonny


Hi, I am just new to the forum but is bumping up old threads not allowed? I love fighting sports and since I am relatively new to weightlifting, I find this section the only one that I can give genuine advice. 

Unfortunately, the fighting section isn't really active so basically most of the topics are already ''aged'', i'm trying to give it some boost, lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

i think its ok...i was surprised to see the thread again....cant believe it was actually 2012 last post

i think most guys on here talk mma/ufc but theres been a few boxing threads here and there

welcome btw

----------


## zaggahamma

.............

----------


## Times Roman

well, not much has changed in the heavy weight division since the last time we talked about it...

...I think Klitchko could step in any time and take whowever, for the same reasons I mentioned two years ago.

There needs to be a new weight division....

1) Heavy weight 190 - 220lbs
2) Super Heavy weight 220+

This prevents light heavy weights from stepping up and stepping out of their ideal weight class, like Hollifield and Toney. These lighter guys beef up and slow down for financial, not professional reasons. Which makes for too much clenching because they may beef up, but there is not much they can do to improve lung (cardio) capacity.

----------


## jesse4466

I miss the 1990's boxing. Every major weight class top to bottom was stacked. Used to be my favorite sport. MMA has taken over simply due to better competition.

----------


## zaggahamma

imo...boxing never met my expectations...the never had to defend the belt often enough...too much hype vs boxing.....rarely would the match that was demanded occur....but i too enjoyed it...actually have a scar from a bar fight after the mike tyson holyfield match on my hand...not sure if the scar came from the jaw i dismantled or if it came from the solid glass pitcher that the before mentioned dudes girlfriend shattered over my cranium  :Smilie:  
lmao
all over $5 and a baseball cap
i won the bet and dude didnt pay lol and back then i had less reason only braun....lucky

----------


## frighteous

Boxing will never be the same again. I used to love it. But MMA shrank the pool of possible combatants. So now instead of Boxing, we have most guys going MMA... 

You'll never have a great era without a large pool of athletes. MMA shrank the pool.

----------


## frighteous

and I'd take even an old George Foreman over Vitaly any day.

----------


## jesse4466

It would have been interesting to see klitschos fight the heavy weights in the 90's. I'm guessing it would have been a nice mix of passing the belt around depending on style vs style. Maybe klitscho beats Holyfield but gets crushed by tyson for example.. Would have been fun to add them in that mix. But as stand alone heavy weights it's just boring to watch them as there is no competition today as there used to be.

----------


## zaggahamma

crushed by tyson????????

did tyson crush ANYBODY? key word-ANYBODY

----------


## jesse4466

> crushed by tyson???????? did tyson crush ANYBODY? key word-ANYBODY


What is so shocking? Styles make fights. Did you not see Corey sanders and Lamont bruster knock down / KO Wvladimir?

----------


## jesse4466

And I think tyson would have EASILY exposed him the same. Watch YouTube of those fights. I would assume KO within 5 rounds. Wlad has a glass jaw.

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh the op was trippin thinking klitchko best all time

But sure aint the ear biting gettin whooped by buster douglas tiger owning lennox lewis children eatin chump

----------


## redz

Shannon briggs is going to knock him out.

----------


## sirmike

Vitali retired in 2013
He is a mayor in Ukraine (politics)
Vlad his little brother is the current super heavy 
He's also married to the smoking hot Hayden panaterrie

----------


## zaggahamma

Last big heavy fight i remember was vitaly vs Lewis pretty good fight

May is gonna b the fight of this decade id say

----------


## NACH3

Vlad can't take a punch for sh*t! Don't get me wrong he can do some punching as well! But his form/boxing style actually sucks! He's just a big Mofo that can punch! Lewis out boxed em! But since then there hasn't been any good heavies since... Since the 90's when Tyson was in his prime(b4 the ear biting lol) his opponents were scared to death of him... Did he beat a lot of people sure... We're they any good most not! Lol he intimidated everyone at that time except Buster lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Vlad can't take a punch for sh*t! Don't get me wrong he can do some punching as well! But his form/boxing style actually sucks! He's just a big Mofo that can punch! Lewis out boxed em! But since then there hasn't been any good heavies since... Since the 90's when Tyson was in his prime(b4 the ear biting lol) his opponents were scared to death of him... Did he beat a lot of people sure... We're they any good most not! Lol he intimidated everyone at that time except Buster lol


He didnt scare holy even with the carnivorousness nor lennox by threatening to eat his children...he beat NOBODY...agree he scared the others he beat minus old man larry holmes 

Who u got winning in may?

----------


## NACH3

> He didnt scare holy even with the carnivorousness nor lennox by threatening to eat his children...he beat NOBODY...agree he scared the others he beat minus old man larry holmes 
> 
> Who u got winning in may?


Oh I agree 100% he didn't scare Douglas til he knocked em down lol... Holyfield was a good boxer Tyson wasn't... I'd take holy field everytime on technique alone(a lot like a big Hopkins w/a better punch :Smilie: ...

Your talking Klitchko and Jennings right? I'm a Philly boy but think Kitchcko has a great jab w/good lungs(he's gone the distance a few times but it was pretty ugly lol but I don't see Jennings gettin thru his jab and klitchcko will wear him down.... I'm rooting for Jennings though! Lol

What about you Zagga??

----------


## zaggahamma

No i was talking bout the little guys

Mayweather and manny

I didnt even know there was a heavy coming up

----------


## NACH3

> No i was talking bout the little guys
> 
> Mayweather and manny
> 
> I didnt even know there was a heavy coming up


Ok... I forgot they're actually doing it! Even better!  :Smilie:  I like Mayweathers countering style which will be effective against a more aggressive Manny!

However I think Manny is more powerful but may weather can punch too. The main thing is Mayweathers lungs are much better conditioned I think... In Mannys prime maybe a different outcome... But then again Mayweather is getting older too! 

I'll take Mayweather but it's gonna/should be a doozie!

Ok now you Zagga... Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

I haven't watched the lights that much but the time or two i saw the mouth box i figured it would take someone great to catch him...it would take such tenacity and it will b paq only chance as i dont think anyone thinks paq gonna out box floyd

----------


## NACH3

> I haven't watched the lights that much but the time or two i saw the mouth box i figured it would take someone great to catch him...it would take such tenacity and it will b paq only chance as i dont think anyone thinks paq gonna out box floyd


Yeah I don't see anyone out boxing Mayweather either! If anyone can catch em w/a punch it's Paq, though!

----------

